# Please help with plant ID



## Sassy_Sparrow (Aug 9, 2012)

A few days ago I received a little cutting:










Unfortunately there was no name for the plant. My first thought was Peperomia, but I have no clue which species.

The leaves are about 1-1,5 cm long, very soft and hairy. The color is a yellowish green. The leaves of the motherplant are all the same size.

Does somebody know the name?

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks like P. orba maybe?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Jason, Pep. orba most likely


----------



## Sassy_Sparrow (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions!

But does P. orba has hairy and soft leaves? As far as I know they're the complete opposite.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I had to go look at a plant. It is lightly pubescent, especially toward the margins.


----------

